# Multiplier overclocking Vs Bus speed overclocking



## ajai5777 (Jun 27, 2010)

Which is the best way to overclock..? Is there any difference between both..?
I have Athlon II X4 630 and my proccy is @ 3.3Ghz.I didnt change multiplier.It was fixed to 14 and I changed Bus speed to 236.


----------



## asingh (Jun 27, 2010)

Usually people prefer to work with the highest Mx (possible) since boards hit the FSB wall quite fast. For LGA775 the norm was to find a balance between the NB and Mx, since the NB was separate and caused bottle necks. The best way for you to check, is to do it your self, and see which is more efficient. Run 2 MaxPii tests at the same speed but vary the Mx and FSB. Do one test at 14x * 236 and do another test at 12x * 275. Depends when you hit the FSB wall. Do remember via high FSB you heat the NB quicker and load it more. You would need to tweak the MCH voltage for this. Just do not keep increasing the vCore, which though easy, is bad OC methodology.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Which is the best way to overclock..? Is there any difference between both..?
> I have Athlon II X4 630 and my proccy is @ 3.3Ghz.I didnt change multiplier.It was fixed to 14 and I changed Bus speed to 236.



best way to OC in AMD system is: either raise multiplier up (BE only) or lower multiplier & raise HT link.

something for you to notice: in Biostar TA785G3 HD the NorthBridge is in a very precarious position. too close to processor. do keep this in mind when playing with HT link. if you got a side intake fan to direct air to NB, it'll be good. BTW, whats the temperature of the NB? also as your IGP off. this should create slightly less heat (extra headroom for OC).


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 27, 2010)

My HT link is at 2GHz. I lower it to keep it near 2GHz


----------

